# LTE-Flat in Deutschland OHNE TRAFFIC GRENZE



## sepei (16. November 2015)

Hallo,

wollte nur mal kurz ein / zwei Links da lassen was ich gerade im Netz gefunden habe.
Für mich als Österreicher gibt es das ja schon länger aber das es wäre der erste ungedrosselte Vertrag in Deutschland:
Hier einmal direkt vom Verband:
https://www.dbwv.de/C12574E8003E04C8/CurrentBaseLink/W27KPJTM049DBWNDE (Adblocker ausschalten und unsichere Scripte laden)
der selbst direkt auf diese Aktion hinweist:
Vodafone Mobile LTE Flat [ohne traffic Grenze!] mit Trick fÃ¼r effektiv 20â‚¬ pro Monat - Deals
Eigentlich ist er für Soldaten der Bundeswehr sollte aber laut dem Link auch ohne Verbindung zur Bundeswehr funktionieren.

Was haltet Ihr von diesen Tarif? Sollte LTE 150 / 50 sein und dazu noch ohne drossel.


----------



## BreakinB (16. November 2015)

Interessant. Vodafone hält Rahmenverträge ein, solange die Nutzer/innen tatsächlich berechtigt sind. Da kann sich der Bundeswehrverband wohl auf eine ganze Reihe Neumitglieder einstellen... 

Und sobald klar ist, dass eine große Zahl an Menschen diesen "Deal" wahrnimmt, werden die Konditionen wohl geändert.


----------

